# Favorite Homiletics Textbook?



## thistle93 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi! Curious what your favorite Homiletic (how to preach) textbook is? Here not so interested in hermeneutics (interpretation and sermon preparation), though I know many books cross over. 

Thank you!

For His Glory-
Matthew Wilson


----------



## Gforce9 (Feb 4, 2013)

_Attack of the Pulpit Masters_ by Charles G. Finney


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 4, 2013)

Dabney on Eveangelical Eloquence
_Feed my Sheep_


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 4, 2013)

This may cause some to gasp, but I've really grown to appreciate the relatively straight-forward "this is how to craft a sermon" approach used by Haddon Robinson in his Biblical Preaching.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Covenant Joel (Feb 4, 2013)

Robinson's _Biblical Preaching_, Chapell's _Christ-Centered Preaching_, Adams' _Preaching with Purpose_, and Carrick's _The Imperative of Preaching_ were all helpful to me in their own ways. _Preachers and Preaching_ edited by Sam Logan was also helpful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Feb 5, 2013)

Lloyd-Jones Preaching and Preachers is outstanding


----------



## Curt (Feb 5, 2013)

Broaddus, _On the Preparation and Delivery of Sermons_.


----------



## KMK (Feb 5, 2013)

No contest. Perkins' "The Art of Prophesying".


----------

